

What Yahoo + Tumblr Could Mean for Everyone. - tosh
https://medium.com/things-tech/77049d5702bb

======
tosh
This is a great piece by someone who was with Yahoo for quite some time and
really understands the company. Was more interesting to read than all the
Facebook & Instagram posts back then.

